# where to begin?



## Timeking (Nov 14, 2013)

This is the response measured in my critical listening room, which is small (in feet, 7W by 7L by 8H with a 1 ft thick layer of insulation behind cloth and burlap barrier covering entire ceiling). This room has no door, and has a 4 ft by 2 ft open window (to adjacent room) directly behind the speakers.

I am thinking that what this is telling me is 1) I need a subwoofer and 2) that I need to cover the entire back wall of this room with 3 inch Roxul Safe and Sound to try and manage all this out of phase problem, that the phase shifts are causing cancellation. Correct? 

Numark reference frequency mic, DH200 Hafler power amp, Alesis Monitor One MK2 speakers.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

3" isn't going to get you low enough and not sure you need to do the whole wall. More like 6" targeted. I would also do the corners and address your reflections as much of the 100-300Hz issue is likely phase related at the reflection points.


----------



## Timeking (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't get 6 inch, I can get 5.5 inch or 7 1/4. I assume fatter is better.

Do I need a subwoofer? Or should I treat, and measure, treat and measure to see where I get, trial and error approach?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can do 2 layers of 3"

Sub - probably. The Alesis don't go all that low IIRC.


----------

